# Somebody want to fish Galveston?



## ratherbfishin (Feb 10, 2007)

I live in Cypress and want to wet a line in the Galveston Bay System. I have a 2006 22' Xpress Aluminum Bay Flats boat with a 150hp Vmax. I know how to fish East Bay pretty decent... Early outgoing tides makes for good fishing in the dump areas from the marsh...

I start a new job in month and won't have a lot of time to fish for awhile..

Would someone like to fish with me and slpit gas cost... chip in 25-30 bucks. 

Would be nice to have company. 

I am 32, strong Christian--but won't bust your chops--just don't like off color conversation ect. I do like to smoke cigarettes when I fish, so smoking allowed, but never through butts into water! Drinkin beer ok, but please no getting drunk!

PM me with contact info if you want to chase some trout and reds... I was thinkin about going Thursday and Friday... 

I fish artificial. I don't like soaking bait...

If you know a different area that you want to fish just let me know...

Thanks.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I was checking out your offer on the fishing trip and it sounds very temp thing. Never fished the galveston bay area and would love to with someone with some knowledge of the bay area. I dont mind chiping in on gas and ect. I also fish with artificial as well so thats no problem. My name is Chris Rideaux I live in the freeport area just need to see if I can burn a day of vac for one of those days. I'll get back to you tomorrow if I can or not thanks......chris


----------



## coreydry (Sep 2, 2010)

*fishing trip*

Hey im up too meeting a new friend and catching some fish. My name is Corey if u still need someone to go with email me back at [email protected] so we can swap numbers.


----------



## cajun4523 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Still looking for a fishing partner*

Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## huntjunkie (Mar 6, 2008)

Great offer. I live in Cypress area and would love to wet a line. Let me know if you need a tag along. [email protected]


----------

